
Walking 6 Miles to Work in NYC - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnPvsUejfJs
======
jermaustin1
I used to walk between 123rd & Lex to 54th & 10th. Lost around 40 lbs doing
that for 5 months, then I moved to New Jersey, and haven't walked that much
since.

